# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  le REFUGE UMPA CASABLANCA a besoin de vous pour la Nourriture:  TOMBOLA

## umpa

Il y a bien  longtemps que nous n'avons fait appel à vous , mais les caisses sont vides et avons besoin de vous pour acheter de la nourriture , aussi  comme il y a deux ans nous avons organiser une TOMBOLA avec Cathy pour y arriver, c'est elle qui  vous enverra les tickets par l'Association Diana en France , vous pourrez régler soit

                                                      *   par chèque à l'ordre de l'association , l'adresse perso ou l'envoyer vous sera donnée en MP .


                                                       *  par PAYPAL en donnant votre adresse ou envoyer vos tickets


à cette adresse mail:  associationdiana@live.fr


Pour CASABLANCA  vous pourrez vous adresser au refuge ou à Mohammed Naoui que tous nos amis connaissent  sur place 



Prix du billet:  2 (22DHRS) 

un carnet : 20 (220DHRS) donne droit à un lot





Donc chaque carnet de 10 donne droit à un lot 

d'ici quelques jours je mettrai une photo des lots ainsi que la liste des lots , les billets (voir modèle) indiquent déjà les plus gros lots


Pour ceux qui ne nous connaissent pas encore, nous avons environ 80 chiens, 80 chats et 40 équidés , nous soignons les animaux des déshérités en particulier les équidés que nous rachetons (si nous le pouvons) lorsqu'ils sont en trop mauvais état   pour leur éviter de mourir au travail , ils finissent leur vie tranquillement avec leurs copains au refuge 






Merci de les aider ils  ont  besoin de vous


Elise

----------


## amelinemr2

> Il y a bien  longtemps que nous n'avons fait appel à vous , mais les caisses sont vides et avons besoin de vous pour acheter de la nourriture , aussi  comme il y a deux ans nous avons organiser une TOMBOLA avec Cathy pour y arriver, c'est elle qui  vous enverra les tickets par l'Association Diana en France , vous pourrez régler soit
> 
>                                                       *   par chèque à l'ordre de l'association , l'adresse perso ou l'envoyer vous sera donnée en MP .
> 
> 
>                                                        *  par PAYPAL en donnant votre adresse ou envoyer vos tickets
> 
> 
> à cette adresse mail:  associationdiana@live.fr
> ...




Je suis prête à recevoir vos demandes

Cathy

----------


## amelinemr2

Personne  pour aider tout en gagnant un joli lot ?

----------


## Nounoune

Je viens de faire un paiement paypal pour un carnet

----------


## amelinemr2

> Je viens de faire un paiement paypal pour un carnet




merciiiiiiiiiiiiii , numéros en MP

----------


## umpa

Voici la liste des lots


1
Aspirateur    robot(200€)
51
Bague fillette
101


2
Camera HD (100€)
52
Bague fillette
102


3
Grill pain
53
Bague fillette
103


4
Appareil sandwich
54
Bague fillette
104


5
Mixeur plongeur
55
Bague fillette
105


6
Montre FENT
56
Bague fillette
106


7
montre
57
Bague fillette
107


8
Bracelet coeurs    et noir
58
Bague fillette
108


9
Deco noel 
59
Bague fillette
109


10
Livre j p coffe
60
Bague fillette
110


11
Livre A.Gavalda
61
Bague fillette
111


12
Brosse manche    verte
62
Bague fillette
112


13
Set linge de thé    maroc
63
Bague fillette
113


14
Collier ras cou    pierre m
64
Bague fillette


15
Collier ras cou    pierre m
65
Bague fillette


16
Collier ras cou    pierre m
66
Bague verrerie


17
Collier perle    fantaisie
67
Bague verrerie


18
Bracelet aimanté
68
Bague verrerie


19
Bracelet aimanté
69
Bague verrerie


20
Bracelet aimanté
70
Bague verrerie


21
Bracelet aimanté
71
Bague verrerie


22
Bracelet aimanté
72
Bague verrerie


23
Bracelet aimanté
73
Bague verrerie


24
Bracelet aimanté
74
Bague verrerie


25
Bracelet aimanté
75
Bague verrerie


26
Bracelet aimanté
76
Bague verrerie


27
Bracelet aimanté
77
Bague verrerie


28
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
78
Bague fillette


29
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
79
Bague fillette


30
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
80
Bague fillette


31
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
81
Bague fillette


32
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
82
Bague fillette


33
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
83
Bague fillette


34
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
84
Bague fillette


35
Boucl oreille argt    tibet
85
Bracelet coeur    strass


36
Boucl oreille    argt tibet
86
Bracelet coeur    strass


37
Jouet chat
87
Bracelet coeur    strass


38
Brosse coccinelle
88
Bracelet coeur    strass


39
Corbeille serv    toilette
89
Bracelet coeur    strass


40
 Col. perles oeil chat
90
Bracelet coeur    strass


41
Set brosse    maquillage
91
Bracelet coeur    strass


42
Broderie    patineuse
92
Bracelet coeur    strass


43
Abcdére broderie    croix
93
Bracelet coeur    strass


44
Bague fillette
94
Bracelet coeur    strass


45
Bague fillette
95
Bracelet coeur    strass


46
Collier nacre ras    de cou
96
Bracelet coeur    strass


47
Bague fillette
97
Bracelet coeur    strass


48
Bague fillette
98
Bracelet coeur    strass


49
Bague fillette
99
Bracelet coeur    strass


50
Bague fillette
100
Bracelet coeur    strass

----------


## amelinemr2

Personne  pour aider en prenant des tickets de tombola ? ils ont vraiment besoin d'aide pour acheter la nourriture

----------


## amelinemr2

Voici les lots : pensez à nos animaux ils ont vraiment besoin de vous, alors si en plus vous gagnez un joli lot ...

Merci d'avance

----------


## INCALINE

Pour venir en aide à tous ces loulous qui en ont tant besoin (oui, eux aussi...), je vais vous prendre un carnet. Donnez moi l'adresse en MP pour que je puisse envoyer mon chèque.

----------


## francesca75

paypal fait pour 1 carnet.
Vous ne recevez toujours aucune subvention ?

----------


## amelinemr2

Merci Francine,  je l'ai déjà préparé pour le poster il partira Mercredi  car je ne peux le faire avant;   si  nous recevons une subvention mais qui est loin de combler tous les besoins , nous avons tellement de frais pour les soins de ceux déshérités , les 40 équidés à qui nous devons fournir le foin toute l'année car nous n'avons pas de pré et bien sûr nos chats chiens etc ;  Elise fait des marchés, des kermesses  mais cela ne suffit pas, nous n'avons plus beaucoup de filleuls, avec les difficultés de tous ce n'est pas évident 

Merci  d'être là pour nos animaux

Cathy

----------


## amelinemr2

> Pour venir en aide à tous ces loulous qui en ont tant besoin (oui, eux aussi...), je vais vous prendre un carnet. Donnez moi l'adresse en MP pour que je puisse envoyer mon chèque.


Merci  Incaline, adresse envoyée

----------


## INCALINE

J'ai posté (avec un peu de retard) mon courrier pour la tombola.

----------


## amelinemr2

> J'ai posté (avec un peu de retard) mon courrier pour la tombola.


Bien reçu merciiiiiiiiii  je vous envoie en début de semaine ou éventuellement  vous donner les n° en MP

----------


## INCALINE

Vous pouvez sans pb m'envoyer les numéros en MP.

----------


## amelinemr2

Allez vous rester indifférents à leur appel ? SOS SOS

----------


## INCALINE

Merci Amelinemr2 pour l'envoi des numéros. 
Les animaux de ce pays vivent dans des conditions misérables (comme beaucoup, beaucoup d'autres hélas...) et ils méritent tous d'être aidés.

----------


## francesca75

ou en êtes vous dans la vente des billets ?

----------


## amelinemr2

> ou en êtes vous dans la vente des billets ?


j'en suis à seulement 4 carnets sur 60 en France  et 5 sur le Maroc sur 40 , pas top!

----------


## bebelle25

Bonjour
Je vous prends deux carnets. Est il possible de vous faire un virement SVP, pour cela merci de m indiquer un compte IBAN pour le paiement SVP!
Bonne soirée et bon courage pour la vente des billets!

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonjour
> Je vous prends deux carnets. Est il possible de vous faire un virement SVP, pour cela merci de m indiquer un compte IBAN pour le paiement SVP!
> Bonne soirée et bon courage pour la vente des billets!



Virement reçu , merci infiniment  :  N° en MP


Encore 50 carnets à vendre

----------


## francesca75

Une amie vous prend 5 tickets, je vous fais un paypal, vous pouvez m'envoyer les numéros sur mon email

----------


## amelinemr2

> Une amie vous prend 5 tickets, je vous fais un paypal, vous pouvez m'envoyer les numéros sur mon email


merci envoyé en MP 

encore 50 carnets à vendre , si la vente ne se fait pas ce sera à perte car à part le 1er lot, tous les autres sont achetés par nos soins

et cette tombola est censé nous aider pour la nourriture

Merci à vous

----------


## amelinemr2

> Il y a bien  longtemps que nous n'avons fait appel à vous , mais les caisses sont vides et avons besoin de vous pour acheter de la nourriture , aussi  comme il y a deux ans nous avons organiser une TOMBOLA avec Cathy pour y arriver, c'est elle qui  vous enverra les tickets par l'Association Diana en France , vous pourrez régler soit
> 
>                                                       *   par chèque à l'ordre de l'association , l'adresse perso ou l'envoyer vous sera donnée en MP .
> 
> 
>                                                        *  par PAYPAL en donnant votre adresse ou envoyer vos tickets
> 
> 
> à cette adresse mail:  associationdiana@live.fr
> ...



SVP  pensez à eux

----------


## bebelle25

Bonjour
Je viens de vous faire un nouveau virement pour deux carnets. Numéros en mp bien sûr...
D autres carnets ont ils été vendus entre temps svp?
Bon courage!!!

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonjour
> Je viens de vous faire un nouveau virement pour deux carnets. Numéros en mp bien sûr...
> D autres carnets ont ils été vendus entre temps svp?
> Bon courage!!!



Merci infiniment 

nous en sommes à 14 carnets sur les 60 à vendre ici

----------


## bebelle25

ca n avance pas beaucoup....
Merci pour les numéros en tout cas!!!!

----------


## JUMECA

coucou Cathy et Elise, je viens de vous faire un virement de 60 sur le compte asso. Diana
désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus; courage à tous

----------


## amelinemr2

> coucou Cathy et Elise, je viens de vous faire un virement de 60 sur le compte asso. Diana
> désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus; courage à tous



Merci Denise, c'est déjà beaucoup tu sais   :: je ne sais si tu as eu mes MP ce matin  veux tu tes n° billets en MP ou veux tu que je te les envoie ?

----------


## bebelle25

Bonsoir....

Allez une bonne nouvelle SVP.... Dites nous que tous les carnets ont été vendus, ici et sur place.....

On peut rêver?

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonsoir....
> 
> Allez une bonne nouvelle SVP.... Dites nous que tous les carnets ont été vendus, ici et sur place.....
> 
> On peut rêver?



Si seulement Isabelle  mais il reste toujours 40 carnets à vendre ici

----------


## amelinemr2

> Voici les lots : pensez à nos animaux ils ont vraiment besoin de vous, alors si en plus vous gagnez un joli lot ...
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 257645
> 
> Pièce jointe 257646
> Pièce jointe 257647
> ...


Pas d'amateurs ?   toujours 40 carnets à vendre en France

----------


## JUMECA

j'ai re-ptg sur FB!

----------


## armelle53

Bonsoir,

Je vous en prends 2. Je poste le règlement demain.

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je vous en prends 2. Je poste le règlement demain.


Merci Armelle , ou envoyez vous le chèque ? à Jack ? si oui dites moi lorsque vous l'envoyez que je vous communique pour  les N° des carnets en MP  à  moins que vous préfériez que je vous les envoie par la poste ? si oui il faudra me donner votre adresse

----------


## armelle53

J'ai envoyé le chèque à Roselyne ce midi. Les numéros en MP c'est bien, pas besoin de dépenser un timbre !

----------


## amelinemr2

> J'ai envoyé le chèque à Roselyne ce midi. Les numéros en MP c'est bien, pas besoin de dépenser un timbre !



Avez vous pris vos n° dans votre MP

----------


## amelinemr2

> J'ai envoyé le chèque à Roselyne ce midi. Les numéros en MP c'est bien, pas besoin de dépenser un timbre !


Bien reçu le chèque ce jour

----------


## bebelle25

Bonjour
Où en êtes-vous svp à à peine plus de deux semaines du tirage? 

Merci.

----------


## armelle53

Numéros bien reçus, merci.

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonjour
> Où en êtes-vous svp à à peine plus de deux semaines du tirage? 
> 
> Merci.


Il reste encore 38 carnets à vendre Isabelle

----------


## amelinemr2

Plus que 12 jours pour le tirage et encore 37 carnets à vendre sur France  voir Europe

----------


## bebelle25

Bonsoir
je viens de faire un virement pour deux carnets supplémentaires......
Numéros en mp bien sûr ....
Bon courage pour la suite. Combien de carnets vendus sur place au Maroc?

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonsoir
> je viens de faire un virement pour deux carnets supplémentaires......
> Numéros en mp bien sûr ....
> Bon courage pour la suite. Combien de carnets vendus sur place au Maroc?


Merci Isabelle, n° en MP fait, il reste donc 35 à vendre en France et 10 au Maroc

----------


## bebelle25

numéros bien recus, merci!!!!

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonsoir
> je viens de faire un virement pour deux carnets supplémentaires......
> Numéros en mp bien sûr ....
> Bon courage pour la suite. Combien de carnets vendus sur place au Maroc?



Bien reçu le  virement Isabelle


Toujours 35 carnets à vendre

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bien reçu le  virement Isabelle
> 
> 
> Toujours 35 carnets à vendre


SOS Il y a urgence sinon cette tombola se fera à perte ( impression des carnets, achat des lots et envoi en France et au Maroc)

----------


## francesca75

J'ai transmis autour de moi votre appel, je croise les doigts pour que vous en vendiez un peu plus.
Ne pouvez vous prolonger un peu, ce serait vraiment dommage que cette tombola vous coûte de l'argent au final !!

----------


## francesca75

Je remonte le post. Un billet = 2€.
2€ + 2€ +2€ + .... feront que cette tombola leur ramènera un peu d'argent quand même

----------


## JUMECA

ça me désole de voir qu'il n'y a pas plus d'aide pour ces pauvres animaux du Maroc!!!

je repartage sur FB....

----------


## amelinemr2

> ça me désole de voir qu'il n'y a pas plus d'aide pour ces pauvres animaux du Maroc!!!
> 
> je repartage sur FB....


Merci JUMECA et ouiiiii ..... encore 35 carnets à vendre , j'ai dû repousser la date du tirage d'un mois

----------


## Nounoune

J'ai repris un carnet  :: 
Paiement fait par Paypal. Vous pouvez me transmettre les n° par MP, merci.

----------


## amelinemr2

> J'ai repris un carnet 
> Paiement fait par Paypal. Vous pouvez me transmettre les n° par MP, merci.


Merci Nounoune, avez vous bien reçu vos N° ?



Encore 34 carnets à vendre, j'ai dû repousser la date du tirage pour vouloir vendre sans perte

----------


## Nounoune

> Merci Nounoune, avez vous bien reçu vos N° ?


Oui, merci

----------


## amelinemr2

PERSONNE POUR AIDER ?

----------


## Doudoudegenève

J'ai pris un carnet  de tombola et payé via paypal ce matin.

----------


## amelinemr2

> J'ai pris un carnet  de tombola et payé via paypal ce matin.



Merciiiiiiiiiii reste encore 33 carnets

----------


## amelinemr2

reste encore 32 carnets

----------


## armelle53

Bonjour,

Je reprends un carnet pour aider l'association. Je poste le chèque aujourd'hui à l'adresse de Roselyne.
Combien reste t'il de carnets à vendre ?

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reprends un carnet pour aider l'association. Je poste le chèque aujourd'hui à l'adresse de Roselyne.
> Combien reste t'il de carnets à vendre ?


Merci Armelle , il en reste donc 31 , j'ai dû en renvoyer à la vente au Maroc car sinon c'était perdu d'avance, en espèrant qu'ils en vendront  

je vous donne en MP les n° si vous voulez que je vous envoie le carnet dites le moi

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reprends un carnet pour aider l'association. Je poste le chèque aujourd'hui à l'adresse de Roselyne.
> Combien reste t'il de carnets à vendre ?



bien reçu le chèque

----------


## amelinemr2

Pas d'amateurs ?   toujours des carnets à vendre en France

----------


## lilizetigresse

Bonjour ! 
J'ai fait un Paypal pour un carnet  :Smile: 
(sans fausse manip espérons-le).

Pour les numéros des tickets, c'est ok par MP ou par mail.  :Smile: 
Il reste encore combien de carnets ?

----------


## amelinemr2

> Bonjour ! 
> J'ai fait un Paypal pour un carnet 
> (sans fausse manip espérons-le).
> 
> Pour les numéros des tickets, c'est ok par MP ou par mail. 
> Il reste encore combien de carnets ?



Merci Aurélie : Paypal reçu N° envoyé par mail 


Il reste encore 7 carnets à vendre en France (j'ai dû en renvoyer au Maroc une vingtaine faute de participants en espérant qu'ils se vendront)  il faut vraiment que ces 7 partent

----------


## amelinemr2

Il reste encore 7 carnets à vendre en France (j'ai dû en renvoyer au Maroc une vingtaine faute de participants en espérant qu'ils se vendront)  il faut vraiment que ces 7 partent

----------


## JUMECA

re-ptg sur FB

----------


## amelinemr2

Il reste encore 7 carnets à vendre en France (j'ai dû en renvoyer au Maroc une vingtaine faute de participants en espérant qu'ils se vendront)  il faut vraiment que ces 7 partent.

----------


## JUMECA

je te refais un virement de 20 € sur cpte Diana  ::

----------


## amelinemr2

> je te refais un virement de 20  sur cpte Diana


Bien reçu Denise merci , je t'avais mis tes n° en MP , les as tu trouvés ? 


encore un petit effort : encore 6 carnets à vendre en France , Elise en a autant encore à vendre à Casablanca

----------


## amelinemr2

encore un petit effort : encore 6 carnets à vendre en France , Elise en a autant encore à vendre à Casablanca

----------


## amelinemr2

encore un petit effort : encore 6 carnets à vendre en France , Elise en a autant encore à vendre à Casablanca pour aider pour la nourriture

----------


## amelinemr2

encore 5 carnets à vendre  tirage dans 8 jours , un petit effort SVP pour les animaux

----------


## amelinemr2

encore 4 carnets à vendre  tirage le 22, un petit effort SVP pour les animaux

----------


## amelinemr2

Reste 3 carnets à vendre

----------


## amelinemr2

> Reste 3 carnets à vendre





TIRAGE DEMAIN tous les carnets sont vendus , je mettrai les résultats demain , ou apres demain au plus tard ici et sur le site de l'UMPA et Facebook , merci à vous et bonne  chance

----------


## amelinemr2

*Tirage de la  Tombola 2015*_(le 22 juillet)_*Les lots en France  seront envoyés dans les jours qui viennent,  ceux du Maroc seront au refuge  à partir du 15 Aout*.. 

UN GRAND MERCI A TOUS

----------


## amelinemr2

> *Tirage de la  Tombola 2015*_(le 22 juillet)_*Les lots en France  seront envoyés dans les jours qui viennent,  ceux du Maroc seront au refuge  à partir du 15 Aout*.. 
> 
> UN GRAND MERCI A TOUS



Pardon pour le retard pour envoyer les lots mais ce sera fait dans les jours à venir

----------


## francesca75

Pas de souci

----------


## amelinemr2

Tous les lots de la TOMBOLA sont partis , bonne réception à vous, merci de me dire si vous avez bien reçu 

 Un grand merci pour ceux qui ont participé , nos animaux vous disent merciiiiiiii

----------


## armelle53

Bonjour,

Lots bien reçus, merci beaucoup.

----------


## Nounoune

Moi aussi, paquet bien reçu. Merci.

----------


## francesca75

colis reçu. Merci

----------


## JUMECA

enveloppe reçue merci

----------

